# Anyone Else Notice Inconsistencies with Nature's Own Kibble?



## littleredjenn (Jul 3, 2012)

About a year ago, I began doing some research online because my Jack Russell's tear stains had gotten SO bad (prior to getting our mpoo, but she had the same problem when we rescued her). I found that many owners were saying grain allergies could contribute to this problem, so we made a slow switch to grain-free. I was buying her Nature's Own Duck and Sweet Potato, and she seemed to like it; although it turns out her tear stains were due to another problem (some sort of environmental thing where we live), it _did _seem to help with her shedding and I just felt she began to have more energy and looked trimmer and fitter than she did before. 

After we had bought two bags of the kibble, I noticed the third bag was a slightly different color. No problem, I read on the manufacturer's Web site that this might happen from time to time due to only selecting "fresh" ingredients and minimal processing, etc. etc. Only shortly after we opened the new bag, Daisy started having very loose and mucus-y bowel movements. A few days later, so did my weenie dog. This continued throughout the period I was feeding them that bag. I eventually went back online and found some posts where people were saying the duck in Nature's Own is imported from China, where of course, quality control is notoriously bad. I also read (although could not confirm) that NO was one of the major labels in that pet food recall a few years back.

I started getting worried and switched them to Merrick Before Grain Buffalo. My husband says their stools were still very loose on the Merrick, although this all happened right about the time we rescued our new mpoo and I think they all may have just been slightly stressed with the new addition, getting to know each other, etc. The JRT was so excited when I brought home the Merrick that she stood outside the laundry room crying for supper, but now she almost refuses to eat it. Same thing with the other two. Lola, my mpoo, was being fed Beneful (yuck--I know) at the shelter, so I bought a small bag and was slowly switching her to all Merrick, but my hubs started mixing all of their food as 1/2 Merrick and 1/2 Beneful. Grrrrrrrrrr. Thankfully, we're almost done with the bag of Beneful and I want to go back to a grain-free existence. I would really like to put them back on NO as I think they like it the best, but now I am feeling super worried about it all. 

Has anyone had the same problems with NO or does anyone have a recommendation for another grain-free that they might prefer more?


----------

